# Codeblock-9999 (Src-Repo) und Astyle

## YPenguin

Ich habe versucht Codeblocks aus dem Repositorium zu installieren und ein Problem mit Astyle bekommen, das wie folgt aussieht:

```
libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -fPIC -DPIC -shared -nostdlib /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/5.4.0/../../../../lib64/crti.o /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/5.4.0/crtbeginS.o  .libs/asstreamiterator.o .libs/astyleconfigdlg.o .libs/astyleplugin.o .libs/dlgformattersettings.o .libs/formattersettings.o   -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/codeblocks-9999/work/codeblocks-9999/src/sdk/.libs ../../sdk/.libs/libcodeblocks.so -L/usr/lib64 -lglib-2.0 -Wl,--as-needed -lwx_gtk2u_richtext-2.8 -lwx_gtk2u_aui-2.8 -lwx_gtk2u_xrc-2.8 -lwx_gtk2u_qa-2.8 -lwx_gtk2u_html-2.8 -lwx_gtk2u_dbgrid-2.8 -lwx_gtk2u_adv-2.8 -lwx_gtk2u_core-2.8 -lwx_baseu_odbc-2.8 -lwx_baseu_xml-2.8 -lwx_baseu_net-2.8 -lwx_baseu-2.8 -lastyle -lpthread -ldl -L/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/5.4.0 -L/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/5.4.0/../../../../lib64 -L/lib/../lib64 -L/usr/lib/../lib64 -L/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/5.4.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/lib -L/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/5.4.0/../../.. -lstdc++ -lm -lc -lgcc_s /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/5.4.0/crtendS.o /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/5.4.0/../../../../lib64/crtn.o  -O2 -march=native -O2 -Wl,--no-undefined -Wl,-O1 -pthread -Wl,-O1   -pthread -Wl,-soname -Wl,libAstyle.so -o .libs/libAstyle.so

.libs/astyleconfigdlg.o: In function `AstyleConfigDlg::OnPreview(wxCommandEvent&)':

astyleconfigdlg.cpp:(.text+0x3e04): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::ASFormatter()'

astyleconfigdlg.cpp:(.text+0x3e59): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::init(astyle::ASSourceIterator*)'

astyleconfigdlg.cpp:(.text+0x3e7f): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::nextLine[abi:cxx11]()'

astyleconfigdlg.cpp:(.text+0x3ed7): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::hasMoreLines() const'

astyleconfigdlg.cpp:(.text+0x3ee7): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::hasMoreLines() const'

astyleconfigdlg.cpp:(.text+0x3f43): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::~ASFormatter()'

astyleconfigdlg.cpp:(.text+0x404c): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::~ASFormatter()'

.libs/astyleplugin.o: In function `AStylePlugin::FormatEditor(cbEditor*)':

astyleplugin.cpp:(.text+0xb62): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::ASFormatter()'

astyleplugin.cpp:(.text+0xbda): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::init(astyle::ASSourceIterator*)'

astyleplugin.cpp:(.text+0xcd3): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::hasMoreLines() const'

astyleplugin.cpp:(.text+0xcea): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::nextLine[abi:cxx11]()'

astyleplugin.cpp:(.text+0xd52): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::hasMoreLines() const'

astyleplugin.cpp:(.text+0x116a): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::~ASFormatter()'

astyleplugin.cpp:(.text+0x1496): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::~ASFormatter()'

.libs/dlgformattersettings.o: In function `DlgFormatterSettings::ApplyTo(astyle::ASFormatter&)':

dlgformattersettings.cpp:(.text+0xaa): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setFormattingStyle(astyle::FormatStyle)'

dlgformattersettings.cpp:(.text+0xde): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setAttachClass(bool)'

dlgformattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x112): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setAttachExternC(bool)'

dlgformattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x146): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setAttachNamespace(bool)'

dlgformattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x17a): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setAttachInline(bool)'

dlgformattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x212): undefined reference to `astyle::ASBeautifier::setTabIndentation(int, bool)'

dlgformattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x24b): undefined reference to `astyle::ASBeautifier::setCaseIndent(bool)'

dlgformattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x27f): undefined reference to `astyle::ASBeautifier::setClassIndent(bool)'

dlgformattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x2b3): undefined reference to `astyle::ASBeautifier::setLabelIndent(bool)'

dlgformattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x2e7): undefined reference to `astyle::ASBeautifier::setModifierIndent(bool)'

dlgformattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x31b): undefined reference to `astyle::ASBeautifier::setNamespaceIndent(bool)'

dlgformattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x34f): undefined reference to `astyle::ASBeautifier::setSwitchIndent(bool)'

dlgformattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x383): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setPreprocBlockIndent(bool)'

dlgformattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x3b7): undefined reference to `astyle::ASBeautifier::setPreprocDefineIndent(bool)'

dlgformattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x3eb): undefined reference to `astyle::ASBeautifier::setPreprocConditionalIndent(bool)'

dlgformattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x41f): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setIndentCol1CommentsMode(bool)'

dlgformattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x452): undefined reference to `astyle::ASBeautifier::setMinConditionalIndentOption(int)'

dlgformattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x492): undefined reference to `astyle::ASBeautifier::setMaxInStatementIndentLength(int)'

dlgformattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x4e1): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setBreakClosingHeaderBracketsMode(bool)'

dlgformattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x515): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setBreakElseIfsMode(bool)'

dlgformattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x549): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setAddBracketsMode(bool)'

dlgformattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x57d): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setAddOneLineBracketsMode(bool)'

dlgformattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x5b1): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setRemoveBracketsMode(bool)'

dlgformattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x5e8): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setBreakOneLineBlocksMode(bool)'

dlgformattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x61f): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setSingleStatementsMode(bool)'

dlgformattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x653): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setTabSpaceConversionMode(bool)'

dlgformattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x687): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setCloseTemplatesMode(bool)'

dlgformattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x6bb): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setStripCommentPrefix(bool)'

dlgformattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x72c): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setMaxCodeLength(int)'

dlgformattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x77b): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setBreakAfterMode(bool)'

dlgformattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x7af): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setBreakBlocksMode(bool)'

dlgformattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x7e3): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setBreakClosingHeaderBlocksMode(bool)'

dlgformattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x817): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setOperatorPaddingMode(bool)'

dlgformattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x84b): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setParensOutsidePaddingMode(bool)'

dlgformattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x87f): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setParensInsidePaddingMode(bool)'

dlgformattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x8b3): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setParensHeaderPaddingMode(bool)'

dlgformattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x8e7): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setParensUnPaddingMode(bool)'

dlgformattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x91b): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setDeleteEmptyLinesMode(bool)'

dlgformattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x94f): undefined reference to `astyle::ASBeautifier::setEmptyLineFill(bool)'

dlgformattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x99f): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setPointerAlignment(astyle::PointerAlign)'

dlgformattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x9eb): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setReferenceAlignment(astyle::ReferenceAlign)'

dlgformattersettings.cpp:(.text+0xa7f): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setReferenceAlignment(astyle::ReferenceAlign)'

dlgformattersettings.cpp:(.text+0xac7): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setPointerAlignment(astyle::PointerAlign)'

dlgformattersettings.cpp:(.text+0xad9): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setMaxCodeLength(int)'

dlgformattersettings.cpp:(.text+0xaef): undefined reference to `astyle::ASBeautifier::setSpaceIndentation(int)'

dlgformattersettings.cpp:(.text+0xb36): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setFormattingStyle(astyle::FormatStyle)'

dlgformattersettings.cpp:(.text+0xbdb): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setFormattingStyle(astyle::FormatStyle)'

dlgformattersettings.cpp:(.text+0xbf1): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setPointerAlignment(astyle::PointerAlign)'

dlgformattersettings.cpp:(.text+0xc09): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setReferenceAlignment(astyle::ReferenceAlign)'

dlgformattersettings.cpp:(.text+0xc36): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setReferenceAlignment(astyle::ReferenceAlign)'

dlgformattersettings.cpp:(.text+0xc46): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setPointerAlignment(astyle::PointerAlign)'

dlgformattersettings.cpp:(.text+0xc59): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setFormattingStyle(astyle::FormatStyle)'

dlgformattersettings.cpp:(.text+0xccb): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setFormattingStyle(astyle::FormatStyle)'

dlgformattersettings.cpp:(.text+0xce1): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setFormattingStyle(astyle::FormatStyle)'

dlgformattersettings.cpp:(.text+0xd26): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setFormattingStyle(astyle::FormatStyle)'

dlgformattersettings.cpp:(.text+0xd65): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setFormattingStyle(astyle::FormatStyle)'

.libs/dlgformattersettings.o:dlgformattersettings.cpp:(.text+0xda4): more undefined references to `astyle::ASFormatter::setFormattingStyle(astyle::FormatStyle)' follow

.libs/formattersettings.o: In function `FormatterSettings::ApplyTo(astyle::ASFormatter&)':

formattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x148): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setAttachClass(bool)'

formattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x18f): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setAttachExternC(bool)'

formattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x1d6): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setAttachNamespace(bool)'

formattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x21d): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setAttachInline(bool)'

formattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x30c): undefined reference to `astyle::ASBeautifier::setTabIndentation(int, bool)'

formattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x338): undefined reference to `astyle::ASBeautifier::setCaseIndent(bool)'

formattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x37f): undefined reference to `astyle::ASBeautifier::setClassIndent(bool)'

formattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x3c6): undefined reference to `astyle::ASBeautifier::setLabelIndent(bool)'

formattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x40d): undefined reference to `astyle::ASBeautifier::setModifierIndent(bool)'

formattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x454): undefined reference to `astyle::ASBeautifier::setNamespaceIndent(bool)'

formattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x49b): undefined reference to `astyle::ASBeautifier::setSwitchIndent(bool)'

formattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x4e2): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setPreprocBlockIndent(bool)'

formattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x529): undefined reference to `astyle::ASBeautifier::setPreprocDefineIndent(bool)'

formattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x570): undefined reference to `astyle::ASBeautifier::setPreprocConditionalIndent(bool)'

formattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x5b7): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setIndentCol1CommentsMode(bool)'

formattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x600): undefined reference to `astyle::ASBeautifier::setMinConditionalIndentOption(int)'

formattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x649): undefined reference to `astyle::ASBeautifier::setMaxInStatementIndentLength(int)'

formattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x690): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setBreakClosingHeaderBracketsMode(bool)'

formattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x6d7): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setBreakElseIfsMode(bool)'

formattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x71e): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setAddBracketsMode(bool)'

formattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x765): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setAddOneLineBracketsMode(bool)'

formattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x7ac): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setRemoveBracketsMode(bool)'

formattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x7f6): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setBreakOneLineBlocksMode(bool)'

formattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x840): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setSingleStatementsMode(bool)'

formattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x887): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setTabSpaceConversionMode(bool)'

formattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x8ce): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setCloseTemplatesMode(bool)'

formattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x915): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setStripCommentPrefix(bool)'

formattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x9e0): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setMaxCodeLength(int)'

formattersettings.cpp:(.text+0xa5d): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setBreakAfterMode(bool)'

formattersettings.cpp:(.text+0xaae): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setBreakBlocksMode(bool)'

formattersettings.cpp:(.text+0xaf5): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setBreakClosingHeaderBlocksMode(bool)'

formattersettings.cpp:(.text+0xb3c): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setOperatorPaddingMode(bool)'

formattersettings.cpp:(.text+0xb83): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setParensOutsidePaddingMode(bool)'

formattersettings.cpp:(.text+0xbca): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setParensInsidePaddingMode(bool)'

formattersettings.cpp:(.text+0xc11): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setParensHeaderPaddingMode(bool)'

formattersettings.cpp:(.text+0xc58): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setParensUnPaddingMode(bool)'

formattersettings.cpp:(.text+0xc9f): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setDeleteEmptyLinesMode(bool)'

formattersettings.cpp:(.text+0xce6): undefined reference to `astyle::ASBeautifier::setEmptyLineFill(bool)'

formattersettings.cpp:(.text+0xdaf): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setPointerAlignment(astyle::PointerAlign)'

formattersettings.cpp:(.text+0xe57): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setReferenceAlignment(astyle::ReferenceAlign)'

formattersettings.cpp:(.text+0xeef): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setReferenceAlignment(astyle::ReferenceAlign)'

formattersettings.cpp:(.text+0xf37): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setPointerAlignment(astyle::PointerAlign)'

formattersettings.cpp:(.text+0xf47): undefined reference to `astyle::ASBeautifier::setSpaceIndentation(int)'

formattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x105b): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setMaxCodeLength(int)'

formattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x12b9): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setPointerAlignment(astyle::PointerAlign)'

formattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x12d1): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setReferenceAlignment(astyle::ReferenceAlign)'

formattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x12e6): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setReferenceAlignment(astyle::ReferenceAlign)'

formattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x12f6): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setPointerAlignment(astyle::PointerAlign)'

formattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x1309): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setFormattingStyle(astyle::FormatStyle)'

formattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x1321): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setFormattingStyle(astyle::FormatStyle)'

formattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x1339): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setFormattingStyle(astyle::FormatStyle)'

formattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x1351): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setFormattingStyle(astyle::FormatStyle)'

formattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x1369): undefined reference to `astyle::ASFormatter::setFormattingStyle(astyle::FormatStyle)'

.libs/formattersettings.o:formattersettings.cpp:(.text+0x1381): more undefined references to `astyle::ASFormatter::setFormattingStyle(astyle::FormatStyle)' follow

collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status

make[4]: *** [Makefile:624: libAstyle.la] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/codeblocks-9999/work/codeblocks-9999/src/plugins/astyle'

make[3]: *** [Makefile:682: all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/codeblocks-9999/work/codeblocks-9999/src/plugins/astyle'

make[2]: *** [Makefile:522: all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/codeblocks-9999/work/codeblocks-9999/src/plugins'

make[1]: *** [Makefile:532: all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/codeblocks-9999/work/codeblocks-9999/src'

make: *** [Makefile:606: all-recursive] Error 1

 * ERROR: dev-util/codeblocks-9999::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-util/codeblocks-9999::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-util/codeblocks-9999::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/codeblocks-9999/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/codeblocks-9999/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/codeblocks-9999/work/codeblocks-9999'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/codeblocks-9999/work/codeblocks-9999'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-util/codeblocks-9999, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/codeblocks-9999/temp/build.log'
```

Die Reinstallation von Astyle 2.05.1 brachte keine Veränderung.

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, klingt nach https://sourceforge.net/p/astyle/bugs/406/

----------

## Schattenschlag

Falls du die Version im portage verwendest die hat bei mir auch nicht geklappt.

Ich habe es dann per overlay gemacht.

http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/22281/kleine-schwierigkeiten-beim-ebuild-erstellen.html#post155390

Eventuell hilft dir das mit Codeblocks weiter !?

(Leider habe ich seit heute ein komisches Problem mit Codeblocks aber dafür mach ich einen eigenen Thread auf)

Edit: Habe gerde gesehen das es die 16.01 auch ins normale Portage geschafft hat also wäre eine normale Install denk ich auch möglich ... und zur 9999 Version die ist ja paar Monate älter als die 16.01 laut github ...

https://github.com/gentoo-mirror/gentoo/tree/7c3e237a1f1156be489c526992e8c85730d262ef/dev-util/codeblocks

```
    codeblocks-16.01.ebuild    dev-util/codeblocks: Version bump (bug #576730).    5 months ago

   codeblocks-9999.ebuild    dev-util/codeblocks: Revert "Support wxGTK:3.0" (Bug #575716)    9 months ago
```

schatti

----------

## Yamakuzure

Ich habe ein Patch für astyle-2.06 "eingereicht".

Einmal im besagten upstream Issue, und einmal für uns als bug 606162.

 *Schattenschlag wrote:*   

> und zur 9999 Version die ist ja paar Monate älter als die 16.01 laut github ...

 Bei Live-builds ist das ja zum Glück unerheblich.  :Wink: 

----------

